# Who Should/Will Replace Simon on American Idol?



## SonicNintendo (May 2, 2010)

There's been a lot of talk lately about Simon Cowell leaving Idol Next Season and who will replace him.  Just wanting to know who you think should take his place.
~~
~~
I think NOBODY should replace him and Idol goes back to the threesome as opposed to four.  Last season, Idol ran over its timeslot due to the four judges' comments.  Three jusdges again will relieve this trouble.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 2, 2010)

Simon Cowell is the only thing on American Idol that doesn't suck. Why does he have to be replaced?


----------



## Ruby (May 2, 2010)

Judge John Hathorne, perhaps?


----------



## Zora of Termina (May 2, 2010)

Everyone around here's been saying it. Once Simon's gone, Idol is dead.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (May 2, 2010)

I never watch Idol, but to be honest the only reason that I would be remotely interested in Idol is to watch Simon. Without him they've just got three people who either say "YOU ROCK" or "that was okay". Simon actually tells people they suck.

Nevertheless, Idol is finally dead once he leaves.


----------



## departuresong (May 2, 2010)

Idol's getting its lowest ratings ever this season... even lower than its first season. It's been a good run, but I don't think we'll see another American Idol season.

Paula will likely be returning with Simon in the American version of _The X Factor_, so I'm not really disappointed. ;3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 2, 2010)

If he must go, Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 2, 2010)

They should hire that Jonathan Schwartz guy from NPR. He'd drone on and on about how great Frank Sinatra is for hours on end instead of talking to the singers, thus encouraging people to change the channel and watch a television show that doesn't suck.


----------



## Tarvos (May 3, 2010)

Idol is a bad show guys


----------



## Diz (May 3, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> If he must go, Morgan Freeman.


This.

They replaced Paula with a totally random person who has really no clue about music, so I think that they should do the same with Simon.

Plus Morgan Freeman rocks


----------



## Tailsy (May 3, 2010)

I love that you guys think Simon Cowell is awesome, wtf.


----------



## departuresong (May 3, 2010)

He's a piece of work but we love him anyway.


----------



## Butterfree (May 3, 2010)

Vicious critics criticizing other people are entertaining. Of course everybody loves him.

I don't actually watch American Idol, but since I know that much, they should replace him with somebody else who can take over the vicious critic role and do it with style.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 3, 2010)

Axl Rose. He's the only one in the music industry that I can think of who would have the balls to really let loose on bad performances on this stage.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 3, 2010)

Without Simon, the show will suck... it's his honest, often harsh analogies that make the show believable.

How about replacing him with Chuck Norris? That would be interesting.


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 3, 2010)

Zangviper said:


> Without Simon, the show will suck... it's his honest, often harsh analogies that make the show believable.
> 
> How about replacing him with Chuck Norris? That would be interesting.


That's always amazing...
Guy: Can I sing another song?
Chuck Norris: NO! *Roundhouse Kick*

Anyway, they rumored at Howard Stern, but I don't know.  I hear things about him.


----------



## Tailsy (May 3, 2010)

Butterfree said:


> Vicious critics criticizing other people are entertaining. Of course everybody loves him.


_Pffffffffffffffft_!

Vicious. I could be more vicious than that, and I'm 5'2" and a DD-cup with no high-waisted trousers :(


----------



## Minish (May 3, 2010)

I haven't seen American Idol but from what I can tell of his appearances on the X Factor and BGT he's far from vicious. He's the only one who is ever realistic.

He's just always put with big irritating softies to make him look really critical, but he's barely harsh at all.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 3, 2010)

Here's a better situation.

The singer must stand in front of an open well and sing a song, and if King Leonidas likes it, he _won't_ kick them in.

We'll call it "Spartan Idol"


----------



## Chopsuey (May 3, 2010)

Only one man can do it. 

*OZZY OSBOURNE.* YEAH. Bow down, mortal fools.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 3, 2010)

I heart the previous two posts.


----------



## Lili (May 3, 2010)

I VOTE JOHN WILKES BOOTH
....
OR AARON BURR


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 5, 2010)

ozzy osbourne seems like a solid fit.  yay censorship?


----------

